# Individual Purchace of MTH Proto Sound 3.0 Decoder



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Just wondering, are Proto Sound 3.0 Decoders available for individual purchase? I really like my MTH Engines but I also have an Athearn Genisis SD70Ace, a couple Bachman GP's and a 2-10-4 Steam loco that I would like to replace the factory decoders with Proto decoders......I cant seem to find any individual decoders anywhere on the net. Just wondering if anyone has any insight on this.

Thanks!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, PS3 is ONLY available in finished product right now. Trained technicians can buy the parts. Eventually, there will be PS/3 upgrade kits, but I'm in no hurry as there are still issues with PS3.

You can buy PS/2 upgrade kits for both diesel and steam if that's to your liking. If you join the MTH RailRoad Club, the kits are $149.99, normal price is $180. Since the club is only $25/yr, this is an easy choice. 

PS/3 isn't going to give you much different capability than PS/2 at this point, and with the issues they're still sorting out, I'd go the PS/2 upgrade route if you want to have DCS capability.

Edit: I notice we're talking HO, so you're probably looking to do DCC? That will require the PS/3.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply!!! I'm not into DCS (yet!?!?!) Haven't ruled it out as an option though. Just as you stated I'm into DCC right now. Currently using the NCE PowerCab. I just like the engine control I have over the MTH engines vs the Bachman and Athearn engines. Also right now not into getting too deep with changing CV's other than the required ones for consisting and address changes. Only reason it even first became an issue is because without a DCS controller I cant do the upgrade required to do advanced consisting with any MTH engines that I currently have. 

I could send them off to be upgraded. None of my local (100mi radius) hobbie shops have the capability or the ones that do act like I'm talking a foreign language when I explain to them about the update and they dont want to do it. Like many on here I veiw my trains as an investment (about $2000 spent just this year) and I've only been serious about it since around this time last year.

As I said no big deal right now though. As we speak I'm currently glueing (liquid nails) down all my track so I can get into scenery and have it looking somewhat presentable before Christmas since it is in a sectioned off part of my living room. (yes I have a pretty supportive wife....LOL). Only required wiring remaining is the switches and tying in my additional feeders to the buss.

Thanks alot for the info!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I'd stick with DCC encoders for now, the PS3 stuff won't be out for some time. It'll also cost a lot more than the current wave of DCC encoders, probably about 4:1 more when PS3 upgrades are available.


----------

